# Superbowl Commercials....



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

First off... Congrats to the Pittsburgh Steelers for winning their 6th Superbowl! It was an intense game until the end.

Now that I got that out of the way. lol :hammer: Where there any commercials that you thought were "great"? The ones that stuck out the most were the E-Trade ones and the Doritos Crystal Ball one. Also I had a friend mention that Miller Lite was suppsoed to have a 1 second spot. I didn't catch it if it was true. Did anyone else hear about that?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I heard about that, here is YouTube video of ones they didnt use.






This guy is f'n hilarious BTW!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

bwahahahaahahah omg!! I would've cracked up if I saw any of those last night.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

This is him talking about the commercails.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I could watch this guy all day!!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

chubbly bubbly!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Heres the Dorito's one for you Jr.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

E-trade Baby outtakes


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

bwahahahahahaaaahah those were the best!!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

E-Trade: Babies Video by FOX Sports - MySpace Video


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

My favorite one was Mr and Mrs Potato head..... I about pissed myself over that one!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> My favorite one was Mr and Mrs Potato head..... I about pissed myself over that one!


Bridgestone: Potato Heads Video by FOX Sports - MySpace Video


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


OMFG I love that, my boyfriend said to me last night that I wish you mouth would fall off too when I am driving cuz I sound just like that!!!!!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

hahahahahaaa


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Next time I told him I'm going to put in my angry eyes.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh those where great. I am a Raiders fan so I never get to see the Super Bowl LMAO!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought the 3D thing was a big joke. The only thing that looked 3D was the ball, but the commercials were funny as hell.
I like the E-Trade ones and the potato head one.


----------

